# I did not see a rainbow.............



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

........ or a damned Leprechaun, but I did find a pot of gold.
I walked into the sporting goods area of Fleet Farm just as a pallet of ammo was rolled out.
I bought some of each caliber that I need without being a greedy prick and I am a happy camper.
All of my .22s are Rugers, and they are always hungry.

GW


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Congrats, some fine looking gold there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Feels good to score a sizable batch of .22LR!


----------

